# The first video of the G-scale (45mm) roller test stand has been released.



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

RailStand created a full-function G scale roller test stand, and the longer one you can test the big boy, challenger, Y6B.....
New tooling and full-function G scale roller test stand that with adjustable pairs of bearing brackets and movable assembly tracks.


----------

